# red house spider?



## elliottreed

found a red spider in our bathroom
any idea what it is?
large body in comparison to legs
not too big
distinctively red

doesn't look as red in pics..
but will get some in a mo
x


----------



## elliottreed

this isnt our picture but looks very similar to this but the legs didnt appear to be as long, similar colour and body size though.


----------



## jimmypesda

*woodlice spider*


----------



## jetski

i believe it to be a woodlouse spider, Dysdera crocata


----------



## jetski

i hear they are one of the few uk spiders that can bite you and you feel it


----------



## jetski

check this out for info

BBC - Science & Nature - Wildfacts - Woodlouse spider


----------



## elliottreed

thanks for that at least we have something to control the woodlice in the bathroom floorboards!


----------



## elliottreed

just checked the fangs on one of them, huge !!
x


----------



## Declan123

Very pretty, for this contry anywho


----------



## C_Strike

Declan123 said:


> Very pretty, for this contry anywho


Err, il have you know, british arachnids are awesome..scary but they are awesome! lol
Not neccessarily D crocata, many woodlouse spiders, not much to distinguish. that could be one of a few dozen difference species. D crocata is definately the most probable for sure, but you can never say from a pic:whistling2:


----------



## Incubuss

Beautiful spider.


----------



## Lukeyk

them things scare the SH!!! out of me


----------

